# Grand Cayman East End - whats there now?



## helenbarnett1963 (Sep 24, 2007)

I guess this may be a question for tomcayman!

We've been to Grand Cayman a few times, the last time about 8 years ago (is it really that long!), and are considering another visit. 
Now that we are timeshare owners I am considering trying for an exchange into Morritts through DAE (ditched RCI last year!).

In the past we have rented - in West Bay or northern part of 7 Mile Beach.  We have visited most parts of the island at various times, and have always gone back to West Bay.   

We don't like Rum Point, except as a day trip for an ice cream and drool over the luxury villas!   
We only ventuired to the East End coast once - we went to into Morritts for lunch and spent the afternoon at thier pool. Our impression was that there was nothing at all nearby, and the beach looked not as nice as 7MB - it was about 10 years ago, though.

We don't need luxury, but the kids do like to spend time at the pool as well as the beach, and we like to cook, barbecue sometimes and eat out at 'local' places.  A grocery store nearby is useful for daily basics. Teenage daughter likes shopping, though we are OK to drive a couple of times to the 7mb malls for her 'fix'.  We all like to snorkel. and the kids want to learn to dive so we can all dive otgether.  Lots of other kids of suitable ages at the resort (8 to young teen) would be useful as our two like to make friends.

I think we would manage a week at Morritts - I am assuming there is a fair bit of 'civilisation' at the East End nowadays  -especially if we combine it with a week on 7MB or in Florida/Orlando.  But I need to convince my better half.....

So,  is Morritts for us?
or caould DAE get us an exchange to 7MB?
or should I just rent as usual?

any thoughts/advice will be most appreaciated!

thanks in advance
Helen


----------



## Noni (Sep 24, 2007)

The East End is definitely civilized.  There is a small grocery store within walking distance of Morritt's.  There are restaurants nearby, as well as at the resort and the resort next door.  The calendar is full each day with activities for guests of all ages.  It is much more familty oriented than the hustle and bustle of 7MB.  We love it.


----------



## wackymother (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry, for those of us who have never been there--Morritt's GRAND is at which end of the island? And Morritt's TORTUGA is where?


----------



## jgirvine (Sep 24, 2007)

Morritt's Tortuga and Morritt's Grand are next door to each other and share facilities.  They are both on the east end.  The Reef (TomCaymen's) is next door.


----------



## caribbeansun (Sep 26, 2007)

If your attitude is that you can "manage" a week on the east end then I'd say why bother?  The east end is not for everyone and based on your comments it's not for you or your family.

Given that you are predisposed to not enjoy yourself there are much better ways to spend vacation time and given your stated preference for Orlando and West Bay on Cayman again there's a definite gap.

If you still think you want to go to the island then I'd suggest you consider any of the resorts on or near SMB.


----------



## GreatGarloo (Sep 28, 2007)

Just some more information for you concerning Morritts Tortuga and Morritts Grand.

They are right next to each other.  The Grand is newer, more luxurious and all units are ocean front. 

Tortuga club units are older and most are poolside except for one set of ocean front units that were refurbished and Seaside which is brand new and ocean front.

There are three pools - two with bars.  A dock bar and  a diving outfit at the resort and another diving outfit called Oceanfront will pick you up at the resort.   Many people seem to prefer Oceanfront.

Tortuga Club and the Grand share all facilities.

A Restaurant.  Entertainment two to three times a week.  Childrens play area.

Small gym.

Red sails has wave runners, wind sails etc. snorkeling equipment.

There is a very small mall across the street with gift shop and an express supermarket that usually has everything you want.

The Reef Resort is next store and has a restaurant and entertainment.  And a liquor store.

There is internet access from your room if you have a lap top and also computers at a main center.

The beach is not as nice as 7 mile.  It does have some rocks and turtle grass but the snorkling under the dock is great.  Or if you are a good swimmer you can swim out to the reef and snorkle.

There usually are a number of kids at the resort and they have a Kid Club.
They also usually have some activites set up for children.

Aside from the restaurent at Morritts, and the Reef, there is a local place with low price (for Cayman) called Over the Edge, there is Viveines for lunch (local food), there is Portofino - nice rest, The Lighthouse - expensive but very good.  There is Kaibo (good for lunch)  out near Rum Point.

You can bring your bathing suit and swim out a Rum Point.  I think the beach out there is more like 7 mile beach.

As I said we are older and prefer a quiet time and left 7 Mile Beach after the cruise ships started coming in droves.  We bought out in East End in 1992.

Our adult children have been going there since they were teenages and now our grandchildren are coming.  They all love it.

But everything is a matter personal taste.


----------



## Bootser (Sep 28, 2007)

helenbarnett1963 said:


> I guess this may be a question for tomcayman!
> 
> 
> thanks in advance
> Helen



Looks like good info here, but.........
Recommend you also try the TripAdvisor forum for Grand Cayman. TomCayman posts on there all the time.


----------



## pgnewarkboy (Sep 28, 2007)

*We loved the Moritts -you shouldn't go there*

Based on your post, I think you will not like it.  We were there two years ago and it is farily isolated.  Sometimes we can't stand the hustle and bustle and really were not impressed with the 7 mile area.  Too built up.

It is strictly a matter of taste.  Unless you are ready to experience something on the quiet side - don't go.


----------



## Kola (Oct 1, 2007)

GreatGarloo said:


> Just some more information for you concerning Morritts Tortuga and Morritts Grand.
> 
> They are right next to each other.  The Grand is newer, more luxurious and all units are ocean front.
> 
> ...



We have a confirmed booking at Morritts Grand for the first week in Febr. 08  We have never been on that island but spent time on other islands. We will be arriving Sunday, there will be only two of us. 
I have been told that all stores are closed Sundays. Is the express supermarket accross the street open ? Where else would I get some groceries ? Should we bring some essentials like coffee, tea, etc. ? Are prices on the island way out of line ? Since I don't plan on renting a car, is there a public shuttle service to the Seven mile beach ? 

Also, what kind of airport shuttle service do you recommend ? Do you book in advance ? How much do they charge ? 
We are an older couple, we prefer a nice pool and a quite neighbourhood. No snorkeling. Thanks

Kola


----------



## quiltergal (Oct 1, 2007)

We rented a car and were sooo glad we did.  Yes it's a small island but Morritts is on the most eastern end of the island, and is pretty isolated.  That's not a bad thing, we enjoyed it very much.  Without a car you are pretty much stuck at the resort.  Public transportation, such as it is, is kind of sketchy at best.  We made a couple of trips into Georgetown to shop, drove to Rum Point to hang out for the day, and drove to places to eat.  We did shop at the little store and it is not open on Sundays.  If you've never been to the island before I'd really recommend renting a car.  Driving on the left isn't has hard as it sounds.


----------



## pdq (Oct 2, 2007)

Kola

You might try the Morritts Forum for some of your questions.

http://morritts.17.forumer.com/index.php

You will find the Forum users very helpfull, or if you search you will find answers to these questions that you ask.


----------



## Kola (Oct 2, 2007)

quiltergal said:


> ..... Public transportation, such as it is, is kind of sketchy at best.  We made a couple of trips into Georgetown to shop, drove to Rum Point to hang out for the day, and drove to places to eat.  We did shop at the little store and it is not open on Sundays.  If you've never been to the island before I'd really recommend renting a car.  Driving on the left isn't has hard as it sounds.



I have experience driving on the left in the UK and Japan. I assume that they rent cars with right hand steering. How much does it cost per day ? 

K.


----------



## GreatGarloo (Oct 2, 2007)

People of the Caymans are religious and Sunday is a real day of rest.  Restaurants are open.

Most stores are closed including the express supermarket across from Morritts.

On the way out to Morritts, stop at the mini stores at the gas stations.
They will probably be the only stores open.  You can get staples but hold on for most things until you can get to a regular supermarket. 

Yes, prices are high because almost everything is imported to the Island.

We always rent a car.  They have the usual rentals - Avis - Hertz etc.

They have a number of local car rentals.

We have used McCurley's for the last 8 or 9 years.

They will either rent you the car at the airport or they will shuttle you out to Morritts and have the car waiting for you at the resort.  If you are a first timer on the island, you might want to try this first.   

They drive on the left but the steering wheels are the same as USA.  It takes a few minutes to get used too.  You can tell the Americans because everything time they make a left turn you will see their windshield wipers come on.  (confuse the wipers for the directional).  We do that for a day or two.

You must get a Cayman drivers license, unless you have an international license.  They charge about $15 and it's good for 6 months.  The car rental agency will take care of the forms for you.  They just transfer your info from your driver's license to theirs.

October is a low season and you could probably get a car for $250 a week or less, unless you want a van.

You can contact BA (Beth Ann) or McCurley Greene at 1-345-916 0925 (expensive phone call) or McCurley@cwhiptop.com.

Another local is Andy's car rental but I don't have their contact numbers.

Check out the prices on line with the larger companies to get an idea of prices.

If you want to make phone calls back to USA and you have a lap top - try a program called SKYPE and get yourself a microphone and ear phone - get them cheap at bestbuy or compusa.   You can make phone calls from your lap top back to USA for about .025 a minute.  It is the cheapest way to call.
Phone prices are high is Cayman.

We started using it last year and it is the best and works fine.

Carol


----------



## quiltergal (Oct 3, 2007)

We rented from Andy's conveniently located across the street from the airport.  They had both right and left hand drives your choice.  We were pleased with them.

http://www.andys.ky/


----------



## Seaside (Oct 3, 2007)

Most of the rental cars have right hand drive. I would think that BA's cars do not. I do not think it would be a problem, actually, because right hand drive is easier when driving on the left side of the road.


----------



## talkamotta (Oct 5, 2007)

Would you buy a timeshare there in September? 

I know Ivan hit them hard.


----------



## jerseygirl (Oct 5, 2007)

Was anyone watching this auction:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=220155028918&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=012

I know it's peak hurricane season, but what a deal?  Wish I had bid ... kept waiting for the snipers that never came.

Does the Reef actively pursue ROFR?


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 6, 2007)

I don't believe the Reef has a ROFR in their contracts.


----------



## Caladezi (Oct 6, 2007)

caribbeansun said:


> I don't believe the Reef has a ROFR in their contracts.



Yes they do.  It's in big red letters near the end of the liisting.  Either way though, the seller gets only $810.00 less listing fees.


----------



## caribbeansun (Oct 7, 2007)

Just because it's in an eBay listing doesn't make it true.  I've owned 5 weeks at The Reef at different times and I don't recall a ROFR nor did they ever question any of the sale transactions I was involved with on the buying or selling side.



Caladezi said:


> Yes they do.  It's in big red letters near the end of the liisting.


----------



## TomCayman (Oct 7, 2007)

At The Reef, initially we did not have such a clause in our contracts, but we added it a number of years ago, so it all depends on the unit being sold.

This unit sold for a bizarrely low price, will be interesting to see what happens when the sellers agent contacts our office... but for sure we would exercise first right of refusal if it applies to this contract.


----------



## TomCayman (Oct 7, 2007)

TomCayman said:


> At The Reef, initially we did not have such a clause in our contracts, but we added it a number of years ago, so it all depends on the unit being sold.
> 
> This unit sold for a bizarrely low price, will be interesting to see what happens when the sellers agent contacts our office... but for sure we would exercise first right of refusal if it applies to this contract.



I should add that if it turns out to be a genuine sale (and at that price with no reserve it looks strange for sure) we would not use our ROFR to make an owner take a price of $810, but would use it to make sure the owner didn't only received such a derisory amount by instead agreeing with them a more equitable number.

Yes, you heard it right, a timeshare developer saying they would do the right thing..... it does happen


----------



## Seaside (Oct 7, 2007)

really????? You would offer them more money???? I wonder who would believe this.


----------



## Rod in Louisiana (Oct 7, 2007)

Seaside said:


> really????? You would offer them more money???? I wonder who would believe this.


 
I believe it. Tom and I have had our differences on this and on other boards, and there are still some areas in which we disagree. But, based on his resort's performance and the manner in which they treated their employees after Katrina, I believe they would offer the owner a more equitable price for the unit. That price might now be what you or I would like to receive if it were our unit, but anything offered over $810 would be "found money" to the owner.


----------



## Caladezi (Oct 7, 2007)

I wish that we had that kind of attitude next door at Morrtitts.


----------



## ralphd (Oct 8, 2007)

TomCayman said:


> I should add that if it turns out to be a genuine sale (and at that price with no reserve it looks strange for sure) we would not use our ROFR to make an owner take a price of $810, but would use it to make sure the owner didn't only received such a derisory amount by instead agreeing with them a more equitable number.
> 
> Yes, you heard it right, a timeshare developer saying they would do the right thing..... it does happen




Actually I think you should buy it for $810 and sell it to me for cost plus 10%. But I agree, Tom is being very considerate in making the above statement, since the seller put the item on eBay knowing this could happen. They should have put a reserve on the week to protect their investment.
But my offer is still good Tom!


----------



## caddie (Oct 8, 2007)

Seaside said:


> really????? You would offer them more money???? I wonder who would believe this.




Why wouldn't they do this? If done properly -- and not just to thwart resales -- you help preserve the value of your owners' investment while also being able to control the resale market. Obviously this is not great for buyers looking for a steal but it does help avoid the kind of thing going on at Morritt's where people are trying to unload for next to nothing. Tom, do you find that doing this helps keep resale prices higher?


----------



## ralphd (Oct 8, 2007)

caddie said:


> Why wouldn't they do this? If done properly -- and not just to thwart resales -- you help preserve the value of your owners' investment while also being able to control the resale market. Obviously this is not great for buyers looking for a steal but it does help avoid the kind of thing going on at Morritt's where people are trying to unload for next to nothing. Tom, do you find that doing this helps keep resale prices higher?



That is one reason for the RoFR. The resort can buy any resale below their established price and then the *resort* sells the week at the market price. The price structure is maintained and the resort gets another unit in inventory that it can re-sell for a profit.


----------



## Caladezi (Oct 8, 2007)

Currently Morritts has way to many poolside units to sell.  The Seaside units are in good shape, but poolside is hard for them to move.  There're kind of in a catch 22.  They can't afford to buy units back, even at the bargan basement prices, and the more that get sold at those prices on the resale market,the more difficult it is for them to sell to the unsuspecting people at full price.  The right of first refusal is great as long as it's done in a short period of time and doesn't tie up a sale for months.  Morritts does not have that at this time.


----------

